# Cannot Access Encrypted Folder after installing AD DC



## haroonkamran (Apr 7, 2016)

Cannot Access Encrypted Folder after installing Active Directory Domain Controller
please help

Editing post with complete Details

in windows 2012 Server there is a common folder to share with all network user in workgroup
here are the step by step screen shots


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm sorry, but the information you provided is not enough for anyone to help you.

What did you use to encrypt the folder?
What happens when you try to decrypt the folder?
What operating system are you using?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Reboot the server, press F8 and select option to boot in AD Directory Services Maintenance mode. Then you can login with local accounts again, and access the files, I suggest de-crypting them before rebooting back into AD DS fully again.


----------



## haroonkamran (Apr 7, 2016)

didnt work


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try logging with the user that was used to encrypt the files. then use the Certificates mmc to export the private user certificate and login with a user and import the certificate so that you can decrypt the files and then access the files.

See https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc512680.aspx


----------

